# The Robert Mühle Kleine Sekunde



## rationaltime

Mühle-Glashütte has introduced the Robert Mühle Kleine Sekunde named
after the founder and great grandfather of current CEO Thilo Mühle.
("Kleine Sekunde" --> small second hand)

The Robert Mühle Kleine Sekunde uses an in house movement. Making the
movement plates in house, enables Mühle-Glashütte to provide some 
special features. Differing from the traditional Glashütte 3/4 plate the Robert
Mühle movement uses a 60% plate with a separate open link to the escape
wheel. Notice that makes the escape wheel more visible from the back.
The reverse view then appears more dynamic than if a larger plate were
utilized. The movement is beautifully finished. Notice the "click" design
which provides a smoother feel when winding the main spring.









The Robert Mühle Kleine Sekunde is styled after the marine quartz chronometer,
which is still available from Mühle-Glashütte. I find it appealing, and the blued
hands really caught my eye. The 44x53x11 mm stainless case uses a flat sapphire
crystal.









The Robert Mühle Kleine Sekunde is limited to 145 pieces and is expected
to ship in November. The MSRP is about US$6500.

There is also a power reserve version, the Robert Mühle Auf/Ab at a higher
price. Both versions are shown on the Mühle-Glashütte web site.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Steppy

44mm width and 53mm L2L is far far too big for a watch of this kind. Big miss in my opinion.


----------



## Up-n-coming

If this was a full on dress watch then it would be way too big imo. It doesn't come across that way to me though. It's more of a nice pair of loafers, slacks, button down shirt with the sleeves rolled up one cuff, sport jacket optional type watch to me. In that case it's a very stylish size. YMMV.

This one's out of my league but I'm coming around to the larger dial watches as of late and I'm leaning towards a white dial 29er big or M29 as my next sport casual watch.


----------



## rationaltime

Steppy said:


> 44mm width and 53mm L2L is far far too big for a watch of this kind. Big miss in my opinion.


Before I saw the Robert Mühle jubilee edition I mentioned user comments 
about the large case size of the Seebataillon GMT and the Kampfschwimmer
to the Mühle-Glashütte sales director. He said the case size is not an
impediment to sales in the US.

"For this kind of watch" is open to interpretation, but the watch is not
small. I suppose the Robert Mühle jubilee edition was sized to follow
the sales trends.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Nokie

It is a very nice look, but I too wish it could have been in a smaller case size.


----------



## CM HUNTER

No way this is a big miss. Quite the opposite. I've never looked at a Marine/Deck watch to be a dress watch. It's a refined casual watch at best.

Where this watch shines is what you see when you flip it over. It's innovative in-house movement is like none other. As long as it easily fills the case up with its size, to me, that's a plus as it means there's that much more of it to admire.


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

I'm in the "too big" camp...I would LOVE this watch if it was a good bit smaller.


----------



## Peter Atwood

I'm intrigued with this piece. On the one hand it would be amazing I'm sure in this big case. On the other hand, as a 40-42mm with 22mm lugs it might have better proportions, but I understand the movement might be the limiting factor making the larger size necessary. The price is up there too unfortunately.


----------

